# My current collection



## Paul_D

Ok, so the three on the right are DVD's, but I think I do have the book with the longest title in the world next to them ;-)


----------



## CB Jones

Paul_D said:


> [/URL][/IMG]



Got a ways to go I see.


----------



## Paul_D

CB Jones said:


> Got a ways to go I see.


Yes, plenty of free space on the bookshelf.  Fortunately Iain Abernethy is bringing some of his Podcasts out as a book, so there's one.  And the next time attend one of Sensei Burke's Seminars, it would be rude not to buy another of his.

Other recommendations are gratefully accepted though ;-)


----------



## CB Jones

Paul_D said:


> Yes, plenty of free space on the bookshelf.  Fortunately Iain Abernethy is bringing some of his Podcasts out as a book, so there's one.  And the next time attend one of Sensei Burke's Seminars, it would be rude not to buy another of his.
> 
> Other recommendations are gratefully accepted though ;-)








My son has an autographed copy of his book on Sai.


----------



## Paul_D

CB Jones said:


> My son has an autographed copy of his book on Sai.


Sweet, never been interested in weapons though as you can't carry them around with you.


----------



## hoshin1600

I'm running out of space. I have 4 shelves like this.


----------



## Jenna

hoshin1600 said:


> View attachment 20881
> 
> I'm running out of space. I have 4 shelves like this.


Hey, what is that Fifty Shades of Grey doing in there!  j/k


----------



## hoshin1600

Jenna said:


> Hey, what is that Fifty Shades of Grey doing in there!  j/k



Oh well ...um..it's just..it's a study of Japanese constraint techniques.


----------



## Flying Crane

hoshin1600 said:


> Oh well ...um..it's just..it's a study of Japanese constraint techniques.


That's your wife's book, right?


----------



## KabutoKouji

I would recommend the McCarthy Bubishi book


----------



## Tony Dismukes

Here's what I was able to find on my shelves with a quick search for martial arts related books. Probably have some more but my bookshelves are such a mess that it's hard to find things. I've probably had 2-3 times this number over the course of my life but I have to trim things down occasionally. I have a lot more videos than books, but most of them are in binders or on hard drives or on apps, so they don't line up so impressively.


----------



## Buka

Book accumulate in my house at an alarming rate. All kinds of books. If I saved every Martial Arts book I ever read I would have no place to sleep, so I get rid of them. Man, I love books. 

And as Groucho said, "_Outside of a dog, a book is man's best friend. Inside of a dog it's too dark to read."_


----------



## PhotonGuy

Paul_D said:


> Ok, so the three on the right are DVD's, but I think I do have the book with the longest title in the world next to them ;-)



I've got some of those books, most notably The Little Black Book Of Violence. I've just read a little so far, need to do more reading.


----------



## marques

Nice subject. I cannot share my current collection because it is a shame. Most of my books are miles from here.

Which ones do you prefer and why?

About self-defence, I like reading Rory Miller. About fighting / strategy, my #1 is The Art of War.


----------



## DaveB

Paul_D said:


> Yes, plenty of free space on the bookshelf.  Fortunately Iain Abernethy is bringing some of his Podcasts out as a book, so there's one.  And the next time attend one of Sensei Burke's Seminars, it would be rude not to buy another of his.
> 
> Other recommendations are gratefully accepted though ;-)



Karate my art by Choki Motobu, good if you're still interested in karate bunkai.


----------

